# Cascade Springs



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Cascade Springs, Spanish Fort Canyon, Sandy, Utah.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Town named after me? I must see this place! 
Beautiful capture.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Mike, Great composition.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> Town named after me? I must see this place!
> Beautiful capture.


That place is named bottom....LMAO..jk...Great picture. I need a vacation so I can get out and take some nice pictures.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great pic


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful photo Mike, what a lovely place to visit. 

rosesm


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*One more*

The pic is self explanatory.
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OK Now .....which one were you really trying to capture...the sign or the pretty girl:biggrin: Looks like a cool trail.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice shot Mike, love the composition. Did you have a ploraizer on at the time? I ask because I have problems with shots like that where the sky is a third or less of the shot. I'll get good exposure on the foreground detail as you did, but my sky is very cyan and on the verge of being blown out unless I stack exposures.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> OK Now .....which one were you really trying to capture...the sign or the pretty girl:biggrin: Looks like a cool trail.


Thanks Fred. The answer to your question is "Both". Gina (my step-daughter) will appreciate your thoughts. 

I saw her meandering along looking at the stream as it flowed under and past the walkway so I waited until she got in just the right spot. There were alot of Brook Trout in the streams.

PF, I had a circular polarizer on my lens. I wanted to make the sky bluer and slow my shutterspeed for the flowing water shots.

Mike


----------

